# quick question



## Xtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

What do you guys think about vaccum, is it supposed to be an exercise or is it just a pose?


----------



## kevin (Jan 10, 2012)

Xtreme said:


> What do you guys think about vaccum, is it supposed to be an exercise or is it just a pose?



I practice vacuums on abs day. Just suck your abdomen in and up.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 11, 2012)

Xtreme said:


> What do you guys think about vaccum, is it supposed to be an exercise or is it just a pose?



I think its both,,,a cool pose and a nice exercise for the abs.


----------



## Vunk (Jan 11, 2012)

ALIN said:


> I think its both,,,a cool pose and a nice exercise for the abs.



I agree!


----------



## edgar15 (Feb 3, 2012)

kevin said:


> I practice vacuums on abs day. Just suck your abdomen in and up.



Same here


----------

